# Southampton forum meet!



## Northerner (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi, just thought I would post a reminder here about the forum meet on this coming Saturday (26th September), in case you didn't read it in 'Events'

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=3694

If you are definitely coming, could you let me know, either here or by PM? I can then get an idea of numbers (hoping it will be more than 1 - i.e. me!). Also, I can answer any questions about directions etc. and give you my mobile number.

Anyone is welcome - you don't need to have been a member for ages! And of course, you are welcome to bring partners/spouses!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Sep 21, 2009)

hello *waves* i should be there  if it involves wandering around archaeology stuff then cool beans


----------



## katie (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm pretty sure i'm coming


----------



## Northerner (Sep 21, 2009)

salmonpuff said:


> hello *waves* i should be there  if it involves wandering around archaeology stuff then cool beans



Excellent Sam! I do hope you can make it!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 21, 2009)

katie said:


> I'm pretty sure i'm coming



Please do Katie - sorry it's not in Bournemouth (woo!), but I felt a little more comfortable organising something on home turf. I'm sure we will have a great day!


----------



## Steff (Sep 21, 2009)

hope you all have a great time whomever turns up ,piccies will be a must for here of course


----------



## Northerner (Sep 21, 2009)

steff09 said:


> hope you all have a great time whomever turns up ,piccies will be a must for here of course



I'll remember my camera this time steff!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm hoping to be working in London by the end of the week , if I am I will definately come of course , you have to get the full "Twin" effect hehe 
I should know by Friday , I can get directions etc then , or I'll ask Twinny


----------



## Northerner (Sep 21, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> I'm hoping to be working in London by the end of the week , if I am I will definately come of course , you have to get the full "Twin" effect hehe
> I should know by Friday , I can get directions etc then , or I'll ask Twinny



That will be terrific if you can come Anne-Marie!


----------



## katie (Sep 21, 2009)

Hey looks like it's you and a bunch of young ladies northerner lol.  Anyone else coming??


----------



## HelenP (Sep 21, 2009)

Hope you all have a fab time.

xx


----------



## katie (Sep 21, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Please do Katie - sorry it's not in Bournemouth (woo!), but I felt a little more comfortable organising something on home turf. I'm sure we will have a great day!



oh no worries  maybe another time!  I am definitely planning on coming, just need to find a lift to the station, im sure I can get one with my mum when she's on her way to work!


----------



## shiv (Sep 21, 2009)

awww envious! next time there should def be a midlands meetup...then everyone has to travel the same distance except for me who lives here


----------



## katie (Sep 21, 2009)

shiv said:


> awww envious! next time there should def be a midlands meetup...then everyone has to travel the same distance except for me who lives here



hehe  where abouts?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Sep 21, 2009)

shiv said:


> awww envious! next time there should def be a midlands meetup...then everyone has to travel the same distance except for me who lives here



SHIV! You should come and stay with me!!!!!!!!!!!!! We can do the meet and then get plastered...maybe! Ha!  Oh, I tried sending you that music on googlemail, it failed. So I'll burn you a disk off my lovely


----------



## Northerner (Sep 24, 2009)

*bump*

Anyone else fancy coming? We're nice people! Honest! Looks like it will be good weather too. PM me if you would like to come along.


----------



## bev (Sep 24, 2009)

We wont be coming - but i just wanted to wish you all a 'happy day'!

Northerner, are you taking your wife with you or is she having her trunk cleaned?Bev


----------



## Northerner (Sep 24, 2009)

bev said:


> We wont be coming - but i just wanted to wish you all a 'happy day'!
> 
> Northerner, are you taking your wife with you or is she having her trunk cleaned?Bev



Why you!!!


----------



## Corrine (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm really disappointed I wont be able to make it!  I'm defo coming to the next one though.....


----------



## ChrisP (Sep 24, 2009)

Will be able to make it.
Okay to bring missus and junior (13)?
If not no problem will come along on my own.
See you there
Chris


----------



## Northerner (Sep 24, 2009)

ChrisP said:


> Will be able to make it.
> Okay to bring missus and junior (13)?
> If not no problem will come along on my own.
> See you there
> Chris



Excellent Chris! No problems bringing the family! I'll PM you with my mobile.


----------



## katie (Sep 24, 2009)

ChrisP said:


> Will be able to make it.
> Okay to bring missus and junior (13)?
> If not no problem will come along on my own.
> See you there
> Chris



yay, glad you guys can come  The more the merrier.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 25, 2009)

Any latecomers want to come along? Looks like it will be a lovely day with lots of warm sunshine!


----------



## Viki (Sep 25, 2009)

I would have loved to but i cant make this weekend. Any plans for the next one nearer London?


----------



## Northerner (Sep 25, 2009)

Viki said:


> I would have loved to but i cant make this weekend. Any plans for the next one nearer London?



I'm sure it can be arranged! I thought I'd do one local to me as I am more comfortable with the knowledge of what we can do and where we can go etc. 

Any ideas for a venue or activity near London? I know there are quite a few people who live in the area or who would find it easier to travel to.


----------



## Steff (Sep 25, 2009)

whats the itinery for tomorrow then northener are you lot out all day?


----------



## Northerner (Sep 25, 2009)

steff09 said:


> whats the itinery for tomorrow then northener are you lot out all day?



Hi Steff, we're going to walk round the medieval city walls then go for a pub lunch!


----------



## Steff (Sep 25, 2009)

ahh right so no partying into the small hours then(obviously not as kids are there) lol


----------



## Viki (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey Steff,

where abouts in the country are you?

xx


----------



## Steff (Sep 25, 2009)

north east


----------



## katie (Sep 26, 2009)

I would be up for a london meet up if i can afford a train ticket at the time 

Looks like i'll be seeing you guys tomorrow then  crazy!


----------



## Tezzz (Sep 26, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Hi Steff, we're going to walk round the medieval city walls then go for a pub lunch!



Did you say *walk*?  

And little old me thought there were some early drinkers out there!

Now that's nearly as bad as that other word beginning with W. (with an o and an r in the middle and a k on the end)


----------



## Steff (Sep 26, 2009)

hope you all have great day those of you going to the meet x


----------



## shiv (Sep 26, 2009)

katie said:


> hehe  where abouts?



stourbridge...it's about 10 miles west of birmingham city centre:

http://www.thetalbot-stourbridge.co.uk/images/mapped2.jpg

BUT i am in the process of applying to a job in gloucester (near stroud) which i am hoping and praying i get. the decision is made within the next couple of weeks, fingers crossed


----------



## Sugarbum (Sep 26, 2009)

Hope you all are having a fabulous time in Southampton!

Pics please, and gossip!

xx


----------



## HelenP (Sep 26, 2009)

Hope the weather's as wonderful as it is here in sunny Surrey/London!

xx


----------



## Steff (Sep 26, 2009)

well hope no one is abit tipsy hahah im sure northener is looking after everyone , hope the piccies will follow


----------



## ChrisP (Sep 26, 2009)

Don't know about everyone else but I had a great time.
Just waiting for the train home.


----------



## Steff (Sep 26, 2009)

ChrisP said:


> Don't know about everyone else but I had a great time.
> Just waiting for the train home.



awww excellent news did your oh and son have good time ? xx


----------



## ChrisP (Sep 26, 2009)

Steff. My Son has been feeling a bit rough the last couple of days so they were not able to come . Which was a shame as Charlotte would have loved the walk round the Walls and to meet everyone. Next time.


----------



## Steff (Sep 26, 2009)

aww sorry to hear that chris, who turned up then? x


----------



## ChrisP (Sep 26, 2009)

Attendees were Northerner,Sam,Katiie,Tez and yours truely.


----------



## Steff (Sep 26, 2009)

ChrisP said:


> Attendees were Northerner,Sam,Katiie,Tez and yours truely.



aww nice one , and i hope northener took some piccies for here , i wonder if everyone else still boozing lol


----------



## Northerner (Sep 26, 2009)

ChrisP said:


> Don't know about everyone else but I had a great time.
> Just waiting for the train home.



It was an excellent day, and a real pleasure to meet such lovely people! Typically, I forgot my camera, but Sam too hers and a kind drinker took a picture of us which hopefully she will post before long!


----------



## Steff (Sep 26, 2009)

excellent well done sam x


----------



## ChrisP (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm home now. Any idea how I can upload a photo?


----------



## Northerner (Sep 26, 2009)

ChrisP said:


> I'm home now. Any idea how I can upload a photo?



Hi Chris! A lot of us use photobucket  - http://photobucket.com - you can upload photos to it then use the 'img' link to post in a meesage. If you look at this message by quoting it, you should see what I mean


----------



## ChrisP (Sep 26, 2009)

[/IMG]

Three dodgy looking types.
Hope this works! First time picture post.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 26, 2009)

I don't remember you taking that!


----------



## ChrisP (Sep 26, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I don't remember you taking that!



It was quite close to going home time!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 26, 2009)

ChrisP said:


> It was quite close to going home time!



That's probably why I don't remember!


----------



## HelenP (Sep 26, 2009)

It's lovely to see photos - thanks for posting - but any chance of 'names to faces' for those of us who don't know anybody??

Cheers.

xx


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 26, 2009)

HelenP said:


> It's lovely to see photos - thanks for posting - but any chance of 'names to faces' for those of us who don't know anybody??
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> xx



Katie (Twin) is the girl , northerner is in the middle and Tez on the end


----------



## HelenP (Sep 26, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Katie (Twin) is the girl , northerner is in the middle and Tez on the end



Oh, thanks for that.

Glad to hear everyone had a lovely time, btw.

xx


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 26, 2009)

HelenP said:


> Oh, thanks for that.
> 
> Glad to hear everyone had a lovely time, btw.
> 
> xx



I missed it this time , it was too far for me to travel


----------



## HelenP (Sep 26, 2009)

PS - that is possibly the narrowest pub/picnic table I've ever seen !! 

xx


----------



## Northerner (Sep 26, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> I missed it this time , it was too far for me to travel



Sorry you couldn't make it AM, hopefully you will be living a little closer by the time of the next one


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 26, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Sorry you couldn't make it AM, hopefully you will be living a little closer by the time of the next one



Yes I will definately make the next one  I will be in the south so it will be a lot easier for me .


----------



## katie (Sep 27, 2009)

omg i look awful lol!!  

I had a great time  may have been a tiny bit drunk in the end hehe.


----------



## Steff (Sep 27, 2009)

glad everyone had a good time


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Sep 27, 2009)

I'll post the group photo later, however i was ever so slightly blottoed when I got back. Bumped into Matt on the way back and he wasn't very happy  I ended up going straight to bed, feeling rather sick, being woken up for dinner and going back to bed straight afterwards. Woken up at 11pm for blood checks and lantus, whereupon we couldn't find my finger pricker (seriously, its dissapeared despite having it when I got back). Have had way too much sleep, not feeling very well this morning 

It was lovely to see everyone though


----------



## Northerner (Sep 27, 2009)

salmonpuff said:


> I'll post the group photo later, however i was ever so slightly blottoed when I got back. Bumped into Matt on the way back and he wasn't very happy  I ended up going straight to bed, feeling rather sick, being woken up for dinner and going back to bed straight afterwards. Woken up at 11pm for blood checks and lantus, whereupon we couldn't find my finger pricker (seriously, its dissapeared despite having it when I got back). Have had way too much sleep, not feeling very well this morning
> 
> It was lovely to see everyone though



Aw Sam, sorry to hear that you weren't well, hope you are feeling better by the time you read this We'll have to make sure we have some solid food next time - not just liquid! Hope Matt isn't too grumpy with you - we had a good time, and that isn't something to be grumpy about!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 27, 2009)

katie said:


> omg i look awful lol!!
> 
> I had a great time  may have been a tiny bit drunk in the end hehe.



Don't believe her folks - she's gorgeous! And I'm sure the wedding party were very entertained by your tabletop rendition of 'Wuthering Heights'! What do you mean, you don't remember?


----------



## SacredHeart (Sep 27, 2009)

Any chance we could make the next meet a bit more northern?!


----------



## Tezzz (Sep 27, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Don't believe her folks - she's gorgeous! And I'm sure the wedding party were very entertained by your tabletop rendition of 'Wuthering Heights'! What do you mean, you don't remember?



You're right about Wuthering Heights. It kept everyone amused...


----------



## katie (Sep 27, 2009)

salmonpuff said:


> I'll post the group photo later, however i was ever so slightly blottoed when I got back. Bumped into Matt on the way back and he wasn't very happy  I ended up going straight to bed, feeling rather sick, being woken up for dinner and going back to bed straight afterwards. Woken up at 11pm for blood checks and lantus, whereupon we couldn't find my finger pricker (seriously, its dissapeared despite having it when I got back). Have had way too much sleep, not feeling very well this morning
> 
> It was lovely to see everyone though



I felt quite bad last night too, oops! Next time I think lunch is in order.  Hope Matt has cheered up and you find your finger pricker.  It was great to meet you 



Northerner said:


> Don't believe her folks - she's gorgeous! And I'm sure the wedding party were very entertained by your tabletop rendition of 'Wuthering Heights'! What do you mean, you don't remember?





brightontez said:


> You're right about Wuthering Heights. It kept everyone amused...



You know, this could well be true


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 27, 2009)

Awww Twin you're gorgeous !! and taLLLLLLLL you are so lucky !! and stop putting yourself down !!!!


----------



## katie (Sep 27, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Awww Twin you're gorgeous !! and taLLLLLLLL you are so lucky !! and stop putting yourself down !!!!



ok sorry twin, i'll try


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 27, 2009)

katie said:


> ok sorry twin, i'll try



Heheh ok  and to make things worse for me when I was in town the other week in Next (kids section!!) I got my height done I'm 5'3 not 5'4 boo hoo hoo I'm officially a Hobbit


----------



## am64 (Sep 27, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Heheh ok  and to make things worse for me when I was in town the other week in Next (kids section!!) I got my height done I'm 5'3 not 5'4 boo hoo hoo I'm officially a Hobbit



Im 5ft 3inchs aswell, but dont have hairy feet


----------



## katie (Sep 27, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Heheh ok  and to make things worse for me when I was in town the other week in Next (kids section!!s I got my height done I'm 5'3 not 5'4 boo hoo hoo I'm officially a Hobbit



kids section?! lol.

I would love to be that height  At least you dont have to worry about how tall a guy is because hopefully they should all be taller than you


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 27, 2009)

katie said:


> kids section?! lol.
> 
> I would love to be that height  At least you dont have to worry about how tall a guy is because hopefully they should all be taller than you



haha yeah they have the downstairs just for kids , my friend (pregnant one) and she decided to measure me  Plus she always jokes I should but my jeans from the kids as I'm such a midget 


Hey are there more meet up pics??


----------



## katie (Sep 27, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> haha yeah they have the downstairs just for kids , my friend (pregnant one) and she decided to measure me.Plus she always jokes I should but my jeans from the kids as I'm such a midget
> 
> 
> Hey are there more meet up pics??



haha it would save you money if you could get kids jeans   My friend used to shop at gap kids 

I think there are more pics but I can't remember who took them now


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 27, 2009)

katie said:


> haha it would save you money if you could get kids jeans   My friend used to shop at gap kids
> 
> I think there are more pics but I can't remember who took them now



Hehehe that'll be because of all the drunken singing you and Northerner no doubt did to Kate Bush


----------



## katie (Sep 27, 2009)

Yep, oops! It was fun though


----------



## katie (Sep 27, 2009)

SacredHeart said:


> Any chance we could make the next meet a bit more northern?!



You should arrange one for the Northerners


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 27, 2009)

katie said:


> Yep, oops! It was fun though



Lol I can imagine !! next time there needs to be cameras everywhere lol !! I'll bring a camera  I hope some more pics get posted


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Sep 27, 2009)

I cant get the photo off my camera   Matts gunna have a play later on and see if he can get it to work. Stupid SD card


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Sep 27, 2009)

katie said:


> I felt quite bad last night too, oops! Next time I think lunch is in order.  Hope Matt has cheered up and you find your finger pricker.  It was great to meet you
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hahaha, yes i think lunch next time will definitely be needed. oooooh he was fine when I got back haha, made me go straight to bed!!! It was great to meet you toooooo


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Sep 27, 2009)

I come bearing a photo!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sugarbum (Sep 27, 2009)

Ha thats a great pic! I hope I can be make the next one x


----------



## ChrisP (Sep 27, 2009)

Great picture Sam.
But I don't remember the big ugly bloke at the back.
Oh....

Was great to meet you and the others.
Hope we weren't too bad an influenece and that you're feeling better.


----------



## Viki (Sep 27, 2009)

Great pictures!

Wish i could have come down. Defo up for a somewhere-near-london meet at some point. Would be fab to put some more faces to screen names 

xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Sep 27, 2009)

ChrisP said:


> Great picture Sam.
> But I don't remember the big ugly bloke at the back.
> Oh....
> 
> ...



much better thanks, being at work this morning helped, didnt have any time to be hungover


----------



## Sugarbum (Sep 27, 2009)

Viki said:


> Great pictures!
> 
> Wish i could have come down. Defo up for a somewhere-near-london meet at some point. Would be fab to put some more faces to screen names
> 
> xx



....maybe we should head a london meet, viki? Id be up for it!


----------



## Viki (Sep 27, 2009)

Sugarbum said:


> ....maybe we should head a london meet, viki? Id be up for it!



Sound good to me!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 27, 2009)

Sugarbum said:


> ....maybe we should head a london meet, viki? Id be up for it!



Go for it! My tips would be to organise something interesting to see or do - nothing too strenuous and subject to change if bad weather. Suss out somewhere for lunch and then HAVE LUNCH! I think our example of a 1 hour walk around the city walls followed by a 5.5 hour _*liquid*_ lunch is maybe not the most appropriate one to follow! Not saying we didn't have a great time and the time flew by, but I think there were a couple of sore heads in the aftermath...


----------



## Viki (Sep 27, 2009)

Sounds like the perfect lunch to me 

Will start thinking of some suitable indoor activities


----------



## SacredHeart (Sep 27, 2009)

Would it be worth doing some sort of poll to find out where people are based? Because I can't afford to come down to places like Southampton or London, because I just don't have the cash. But I don't want to organise a meet where I am, because I'm not convinced it'd be convenient for a lot of people. So, if we knew where people were grouped, perhaps we could get more people at meets? Just a thought.


----------



## aymes (Sep 27, 2009)

Viki said:


> Sounds like the perfect lunch to me
> 
> Will start thinking of some suitable indoor activities



Don't know if it's of any appeal but when I've done group meets in London like reunions etc one of the free museums in Kensington has always worked really well ( v&a, science museum etc). Free, easy to find, stuff to wander round etc...


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 27, 2009)

aymes said:


> Don't know if it's of any appeal but when I've done group meets in London like reunions etc one of the free museums in Kensington has always worked really well ( v&a, science museum etc). Free, easy to find, stuff to wander round etc...



I would be up for a London meet up


----------



## Northerner (Sep 27, 2009)

SacredHeart said:


> Would it be worth doing some sort of poll to find out where people are based? Because I can't afford to come down to places like Southampton or London, because I just don't have the cash. But I don't want to organise a meet where I am, because I'm not convinced it'd be convenient for a lot of people. So, if we knew where people were grouped, perhaps we could get more people at meets? Just a thought.



It can be quite tricky, Becky. There were a lot of people who would have liked to come to Southampton but had other commitments. So, even though there may be a lot of people in the 'catchment area', it can still be difficult getting a date that suits. Not every member discloses their location, and perhaps aren't comfortable doing so. A poll might give an idea of the numbers in broad regions (perhaps use ITV tv regions?), but only if people respond, and 'turnout' for the polls is usually quite low in comparison to the membership - but will give it a go!

I'd love to come to York, but couldn't for the same reasons as you couldn't make it here!


----------



## SacredHeart (Sep 27, 2009)

Yeah, I know what you mean. That's rather the problem with a national forum! lol


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 27, 2009)

Northerner said:


> It can be quite tricky, Becky. There were a lot of people who would have liked to come to Southampton but had other commitments. So, even though there may be a lot of people in the 'catchment area', it can still be difficult getting a date that suits. Not every member discloses their location, and perhaps aren't comfortable doing so. A poll might give an idea of the numbers in broad regions (perhaps use ITV tv regions?), but only if people respond, and 'turnout' for the polls is usually quite low in comparison to the membership - but will give it a go!
> 
> I'd love to come to York, but couldn't for the same reasons as you couldn't make it here!



We should do a poll and then if we pick an area quite central for people maybe some of us who drive would give lifts to those who don't have transport ? I don't mind some major driving  
I could take three people with me who lived close -ish  to each other . I'd probably collect Twin in bournemouth and two other people who wanted a lift .


----------



## aymes (Sep 27, 2009)

Even more tricky when you try to take the transport links issue into account, for example for me it is far easier to get to something in London than many places that are technically in my 'region'. 
It can be done though, I've seen quite successful meet ups arranged on US forums where they have an even bigger challenge!


----------



## Viki (Sep 27, 2009)

A museum or something is a great idea - Free and weather proof


----------



## Northerner (Sep 27, 2009)

Viki said:


> A museum or something is a great idea - Free and weather proof



I really like the Kensington museums - good call!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Sep 28, 2009)

if london is on the cards, may i suggest the british museum? Just cuz its huuuuuuuuuge and made of awesome


----------



## Tezzz (Sep 28, 2009)

salmonpuff said:


> if london is on the cards, may i suggest the british museum? Just cuz its huuuuuuuuuge and made of awesome



I think you just want an excuse to sniff the fossils...

On a serious note I agree about a poll. In fact I suggest 2 polls, One to choose a particular date and another to see who will go once the date is chosen.

Re transport, I can give four people a lift from the Brighton and surrounding areas.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Sep 28, 2009)

brightontez said:


> I think you just want an excuse to sniff the fossils...



oh I promised my old friend Lindow Man that I'd swing by and see him, take him a few bevvies and promise not to make jokes that he looks like my handbag


----------



## Northerner (Sep 28, 2009)

salmonpuff said:


> oh I promised my old friend Lindow Man that I'd swing by and see him, take him a few bevvies and promise not to make jokes that he looks like my handbag



Do you mean Pete Marsh?


----------



## Viki (Sep 28, 2009)

I havent been to the british museum since i was at school!!


----------



## Hazel (Sep 28, 2009)

Anyone interested in a Scottish version?

Hazel


----------



## Steff (Sep 28, 2009)

let northener know hazel, at the mo people are in process of arranging london.


----------

